
Python 3.8.1 Released - bratao
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-381/
======
bratao
Here is the full changelog
[https://docs.python.org/3.8/whatsnew/changelog.html#python-3...](https://docs.python.org/3.8/whatsnew/changelog.html#python-3-8-1)

It is a signal for many people to move to 3.8

~~~
minimaxir
What was missing from the original 3.8 release?

~~~
japaget
Nothing. Many people avoid software versions ending in '.0' because they worry
they may be buggy.

